# jdom-Klassen in Eclipse importieren



## Gast2 (11. Nov 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit JDOM parsen (SAXBuilder, etc.) und benötige daher die JDOM-Klassen von JDOM.
Das Paket habe ich geladen und entpackt.

Wie kann ich es nun in Eclipse nutzen?

Versucht habe ich es mit der Zeile:

```
java -classpath .;Q:\eclipse\jdom\build\jdom-1.1.2.jar;
```
zwischen import und class
und ich habe versucht es zu importieren oder sonstwie anzubinden mittels der Features von Eclipse, 
war aber auch nicht erfolgreich.

Ich habe gegoogled und gelesen aber nix gefunden, was mir weiterhilft.
Auch in diesen Forum habe ich vergebens versucht das Thema zu finden.

Kannst Du mir weiterhelfen?
Wäre super!
Frank


----------



## ARadauer (11. Nov 2011)

Rechte Maustaste aufs Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Reiter Libraries -> Add (external) Jar

Dort kannst du die Jar in ein Projekt einfügen...


----------



## Gast2 (12. Nov 2011)

How to Add JARs to Project Build Paths in Eclipse (Java) - wikiHow
Erster Eintrag bei Googlesuche nach: "eclipse external jar"


----------

